# Karikaturen von Menschen



## gilldex (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Ich sehe mich vor einer schwierigen Aufgabe. Ich müsste einen Menschen in Form einer Karikatur zeichnen. Das ganze irgendwie im Comic Look, sprich mit wenig Linien, keine Verläufe oder Schatten und auch die Proportionen müssen nicht eingehalten sein. Mein Problem hierbei ist jedoch dass ich den Menschen nicht als Comic Auf ein Blatt Papier gebannt bekomme. 

Hat hier jemand Tipps für mich wie ich das anstellen soll? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand ein Workshop der in etwa in die Richtung geht?

Danke für eure Antwort!


----------

